# Vickie Winan's Apology



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

*How People Are Still Moved By Gospel’s Vicki Winan’s Apology [AT2W's Replay]*







 September 15th, 2011 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AT2W Staff 

*



*
*How People Are Still Moved By Gospel’s Vicki Winan’s Apology*
We wanted to share this post again with our readers because so many people still contact us about how moved they are from her apology and what we had to say about it.
We have to say that it continues to bless us everyday. So if you have not read this post, we hope it blesses you and make sure to watch the video below.

*Originally posted on: January 16, 2011*​
It’s really a wonderful thing when anyone can recognize what they do wrong in life. Whether it was their own issue or someone else: confessing to another person that you are truly sorry for any wrong you have caused, is honored by God.
This is what happened at Pastor Marvin L. Winans’ 20 year reunion of his Perfecting Praise Choir in early 2010. On a video we just saw this weekend, we witnessed God move in Gospel artist and former wife of Pastor Marvin L. Winans’, Vicki Winans. While viewing the video, we were tickled by the comical exchanges of jokes and laughter that she presented when she spoke on her memories of being a part of the praise choir 20 years ago. If you did not know just how humorous Vicki Winans really is, you have to check out some of her work. She’s hilarious to say the least.
As she brought up memories of when they were married and how he said he was called to preach, she went on with her jokes until she finally laid them aside as if to try to get away from what she really wanted to say. Moments later, she surprises everyone with her tears and apologies. Vicki Winans actually cried in front of the church she used to be the First Lady of and apologies for her wrongdoing.
It was totally unexpected but she apologizes to the whole church, her sons and most of all Pastor Marvin L. Winans. You can truly feel the move of God in her words not just because she shed tears but the humility in her voice and actions. We were just moved by her testimony of how she knows she could have done better in her marriage to him along with taking her duties as the First Lady. She seemed truly repentant of any wrongdoings she may have caused 20 years ago. You can see ho everyone in the church was moved, tearing up and shocked at her admittance.
It was just wonderful to see people of God accepting her and that after all these years of being divorced from him, she was able to humble herself and reveal some things that maybe her biggest fans may not have known about their lives. Most importantly, she showed what God can do in the hearts of any of us.
The best part of her apologetic statements were the fact the she wanted it to be known that she wanted to make things right because she wants to make it to heaven. We here at AT2W really took that statement to heart.
We always try to unveil the truth behind what we write here which can be upfront and straightforward, but we ultimately want to make it to heaven and of course anyone that we come in contact with. Vicki Winans reminded us of how very important it is to forgive and ask for forgiveness. Sometimes we hold onto things for years just because. Well, we have all been reminded that its not worth the pain and its certainly not worth going to hell for.
Yes, indeed, even not forgiving someone or yourself is unpleasing to God. He has forgiven us and thrown our sins in the sea of forgetfulness and we as people of God must do the same. We even have to forgive ourselves in order for God to be pleased and bless us with a pure and blameless heart.
We just wanted to share this with you because it is our mission to make not only the unseen be unveiled but to encourage and spread how good God is and how He can humble our hearts to forgive and be forgiven.
May God bless Vicki Winans for her stand which undoubtedly has changed so many people’s lives. We also ask you to pray for us as we do our work here at AT2W and we will do the same for you. May God move in you where you experience His refreshing wind of love and kindness so you may bless someone else.
Oh BTW, Marvin Winans called Vicki “blameless” after her apology.
God bless!
Please watch the video of Vicki Winans and her moving apology.​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxSC3hnGoAU&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

will try to attach the video, but the apology brought tears to my eyes..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2011)

hope you guys can see it


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2011)

I just finished watching it... you know, she's a class act. But more important, she made up her mind no one will keep her from seeing God. That's a great example of forgiveness... thanks for sharing that.

On a lighter note, I love that hat.... It's so big, though, every time she put her head down, looked like her head was not attached to her body..  1:48-1:50 

lol

Sowwy...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't much about their past but that blessed me. A True woman of God. I love it.  She wants to see Jesus and so do I.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Oct 17, 2011)

She seems to have a good energy around her. I commend her for apologizing like that.


----------



## mscocoface (Oct 18, 2011)

It takes a truly humble heart to do that in front of a crowd and on video.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 18, 2011)

Laela I'm loving that hat too...I was so moved by the sincerity in her words ...forgiving someone is so 'freeing' (HE came to set the captives free)...sounds like she still loves her husband


----------



## Laela (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, it really is....



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ...forgiving someone is so 'freeing' [/QUOTE]


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 19, 2011)

Forgiveness is indeed freeing.   I need that extra space for giving/receiving more love.


----------



## Laela (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^ especially when you forgive someone who'd done you wrong and not the other way around.  I say this, because I remember the day I forgave the man who murdered my sister. It's very freeing to forgive someone in your heart, because that's where it starts and manifests into the natural, via emotions, actions, etc. I'd struggled with the thought, _"Who wants God's best for someone who did something like that?_" and God had to remind me that was not my battle, but His. It was the day I gave control of my emotions concerning this to God, that the :lightbulb: went on. I had to forgive... so that I can teach his son (my nephew) to forgive his father. He is slowly getting there, as he gets older. But I constantly speak forgiveness and speak kindly of his father to him and my prayers is that if/when he sees his father face to face, he'll bless him and not curse him.

Had I not forgiven that man, my efforts to teach his son forgiveness would be of no effect. How does one know they have forgiven? When you think about that person, nothing negative or bad comes to mind.  Unforgiveness is like cancer to the soul.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a powerful testimony. Forgiveness is powerful and it restores the life of the one that was holding on to unforgiveness. Yes, unforgiveness is cancer to your soul and if not treated it will lead to death. Now when I read in the word "He restoreth my soul". I can say that I'm a witness to it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful @laela , I know this is what God wants for all of us to live in this kind of emotional freedom, he's an all around good just good for everything and every situation....

Thank you so much for sharing



Laela said:


> ^^^ especially when you forgive someone who'd done you wrong and not the other way around.  I say this, because I remember the day I forgave the man who murdered my sister. It's very freeing to forgive someone in your heart, because that's where it starts and manifests into the natural, via emotions, actions, etc. I'd struggled with the thought, _"Who wants God's best for someone who did something like that?_" and God had to remind me that was not my battle, but His. It was the day I gave control of my emotions concerning this to God, that the :lightbulb: went on. I had to forgive... so that I can teach his son (my nephew) to forgive his father. He is slowly getting there, as he gets older. But I constantly speak forgiveness and speak kindly of his father to him and my prayers is that if/when he sees his father face to face, he'll bless him and not curse him.
> 
> Had I not forgiven that man, my efforts to teach his son forgiveness would be of no effect. How does one know they have forgiven? When you think about that person, nothing negative or bad comes to mind. Unforgiveness is like cancer to the soul.


----------

